# Question about Uber and ssi



## Joerezz7

I'm not sure if this is the right section for this question but I'm posting it here cause it kind of relates. Can you work for Ubereats and still be able to receive your ssi disability? 
I'm worried that I would lose my ssi but someone told me you can work part time and only can make a certain amount of money. I have no idea if this is true or not. 
Want to work for Ubereats, not Uber


----------



## UberTaxPro

Joerezz7 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right section for this question but I'm posting it here cause it kind of relates. Can you work for Ubereats and still be able to receive your ssi disability?
> I'm worried that I would lose my ssi but someone told me you can work part time and only can make a certain amount of money. I have no idea if this is true or not.
> Want to work for Ubereats, not Uber


It depends on how much you make not how you make it. Here's a link that might help you: https://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10095.pdf
Remember it's your net income that matters not gross.


----------



## Lee239

UberTaxPro said:


> It depends on how much you make not how you make it. Here's a link that might help you: https://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10095.pdf
> Remember it's your net income that matters not gross.


Unless you run into an automated system that sees any income and questions it and then you run into a person who does not understand that you can write off the miles and you are not making an actual income. Plus if you work too much they will say you are not disabled and kick you off SSI.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Lee239 said:


> Unless you run into an automated system that sees any income and questions it and then you run into a person who does not understand that you can write off the miles and you are not making an actual income. Plus if you work too much they will say you are not disabled and kick you off SSI.


The OP would need good records to always be able to prove his "net income". Also it looks like there might be even more deductions available to the OP than are available to non-ssi workers.
From the Soc Sec: "Work expenses related to your disability - If you work, you may have to pay for certain items and services for which people without disabilities don't pay. For example, because of your medical condition, you may need to take a taxi to work instead of public transportation; or you may need to pay for counseling services. We may be able to deduct these expenses from your monthly earnings before we decide if you're still eligible for benefits."


----------



## Lee239

UberTaxPro said:


> The OP would need good records to always be able to prove his "net income". Also it looks like there might be even more deductions available to the OP than are available to non-ssi workers.
> From the Soc Sec: "Work expenses related to your disability - If you work, you may have to pay for certain items and services for which people without disabilities don't pay. For example, because of your medical condition, you may need to take a taxi to work instead of public transportation; or you may need to pay for counseling services. We may be able to deduct these expenses from your monthly earnings before we decide if you're still eligible for benefits."


Maybe the SSI recipient can drive around in a taxi all day bill the government and pick up Uber fares


----------



## Tippy711

Be careful working for Uber is not considered a job it's a business. In other words you could go to work as an employee of Walmart and make less than $770 a month and get to keep your SSI. If you make $771 a month you will lose your SSI because you above the SGA level determined by social security. Also those are net numbers after taxes. You could theoretically make $860 a month before your taxes ( called gross earnings) pay $100 in taxes and that would bring you down to $760 ( net) and you would be fine. Working for Uber or Lyft you are an independent contractor and are running a business. Therefore you would lose your SSI if you grossed $700 a month despite what your deductions are, if that happens you will lose your ssi (and Medicaid I'm assuming)
My first advice to you is don't do it! Losing your SSI and Medicaid is definitely not worth it. Look into it if you want on ssa.gov but as I've been there done that it's not worth it.


----------



## Lee239

Tippy711 said:


> Be careful working for Uber is not considered a job it's a business. In other words you could go to work as an employee of Walmart and make less than $770 a month and get to keep your SSI. If you make $771 a month you will lose your SSI because you above the SGA level determined by social security. Also those are net numbers after taxes. You could theoretically make $860 a month before your taxes ( called gross earnings) pay $100 in taxes and that would bring you down to $760 ( net) and you would be fine. Working for Uber or Lyft you are an independent contractor and are running a business. Therefore you would lose your SSI if you grossed $700 a month despite what your deductions are, if that happens you will lose your ssi (and Medicaid I'm assuming)
> My first advice to you is don't do it! Losing your SSI and Medicaid is definitely not worth it. Look into it if you want on ssa.gov but as I've been there done that it's not worth it.


I think SSI rules are different than SSD. Anyway both count your earnings and not your revenue. Your revenue is the gross that SS sees, but an an independant contractor you are allowed to deduct 53.5 cents per mile driven from home to a pax and back home with the app on. Just keep a log of the miles. Unless you are in a really busy area where you go from one ride to another, or have a lot of surge rates you should not see any earnings. You could have revenue of 2000 a month and see zero earnings, but it's prolly best not to have to much revenue either. Revenue is gross and earnings are net after deductions/expenses. that's the number that matters. Just make sure you file your taxes and if your earnings are over a certain amount per month report them too. You can google SSI/SSD and driving for Uber and find other tax and legal advice outside of this forum. You also want to do it part time and not 40 hours a week, and they count driving hours not hours with the app on waiting for rides.


----------

